# FMAT: The Ilongo  Tribes as a Nation



## Clark Kent (Mar 24, 2008)

*The Ilongo  Tribes as a Nation
By GrandTuhon Leo T Gaje Jr - Mon, 24 Mar 2008 08:56:22 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

What is an Ilongo Tribe. The Ilongos is composed of the People of Panay Island and the Negros Island . It is called the Central Visayas of the Philippines. Central Visayas represents one of the Apex of corner of the Triangle. The three Big Islands . Luzon Visayas and Mindanao balances the country as the Philippines.But the center of the Balance is the Visayan region.

Today the Ilongos realizes that it is not only a tribe but a Nation of People of a refine culture on a tough traditions.

Panay Island as the set of the first Constitution of the land known as the Code of Kalantiao composed of 18 codes that strickly prohibits the violation that leads to the throwing of the violators to the crocodile river or the tying of the person into the house of deadly ants to be bitten till the whole body turns black and other penalties for violating the constitution. 

Panay Island had the first law of  marriage or the code of Maragtas. A man can have as many woman provided he can support the woman and the child , the time he cannot support the woman and the child , the woman was brought before the chieftain of the village and in front of the man the woman and the child is beheaded. But of all those years no-one had more than one wife because of the fear of the Code of Maragtas.

Ilongos as people they one common practices , the love for the young and the preservation of the old. Old men and women as Lolo and Lola.

Ilongos have one common bravery and courage. a touch of one member of the family is creating an enemy to all members of the village.A war is not finish until the enemy is taken with the use of the same suffering as what he had done , equality in suffering and suffering to the death.

Ilongos have loving spirit, the concern and care and the exercise of hospitality. The gentleness of words spoken and the act of courtesy not to hurt other people in action or in words.

Ilongos are adventurers, the first migrants to Fonkien China coming from the Philippines were the Ilongos. They did the first trading of spices via the moluccas and celebes sailing the Sulu Sea to the great Pacific Ocean.

Ilongos by blood heritage are warriors, they fought the Spaniards as violent as the Katipuneros in Cavite and the Central Luzon. Ilongos never retreat from an open challenges.

Ilongos are do or die tribes.One insult is a crime that cannot be forgotten. An insult without asking forgivemess is a family crime. It is better to punch an Ilongo rather than insult him. Pride is the asset of the Ilongos.

Kali for the Ilongo Panay and Negros. Kalibo is the set of Kali gatherings many years ago. the Malay town is one of the significant town that bares the truth of the Malay race present in Panay Island.

Ilongos can be united for cause not for Politics and religion. For culture of courage and bravery Ilongos are One in spirit in mind and in body.

Ilongos wisdom is beyond comparison. The original filipino language the Babayin is found in Panay. Now the evidence of the true existence of the true tribes in the Philippines.

Ilongos dominate the number of Marines and Army to include the Police officers in the Philippines. More Ilongo populations can be found among the military organizations.

The art of KALI is a common art among the Ilongos only to the uncommon  warrrior of Panay and Negros.

One of the most famous industriy that earns Dollars is the Sugar Industry that makes Negros Island as one of the top richest  Islands in the Philippines. Negros as a member of the big tribes has many things to offer to the world. The Sugar Industry, Mining, Fishing and Agriculture.

The talented Ilongos were found in the Maritime Industry. half of the world seamen came from Negros Island.The Nurses and Doctors in many countries Ilongos domnate the number of Professionals.

Beautiful women can be found in Panay and Negros. Have love will travel.

What more an Ilongo or Ilonga can do for you .Come to the Islands where the flavor is , come to Negros and Panay.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

